# Notable fish stores in the metroplex



## fsnow55 (Jul 30, 2006)

I like visiting LFS and patronize them if they're not exorbitant. Here's a list that I compiled, mainly from the local fishbox list (I was too lazy to register to comment there ) Please add your favorite here or fishstore comment. The range is a little limited, else Village Tropical in Houston will be there 

Spreadsheet:
http://www.editgrid.com/user/fsnow55/Notable_Fish_Shops_in_DFW

Google Map:
http://addons.editgrid.com/grid2map...er:0;height:312px;width:500px" scrolling="no"

Note, the map is autogenerated from data in the spreadsheet. I opened this list to the public to encourage LFS patronage.


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

*slick program*

I've added one in West Fort Worth... can't remember the other stores names. When I do I'll update your grid.

TAM


----------



## santo71 (Oct 18, 2006)

fwiw: the president (Marc) of DFW Marine Aquarium Society keeps a pretty extensive list of the LFS in the metroplex.

D/FW LFS LIST


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

There is a new store that should open in the next few weeks. It's called "Oddysey Pets" and is located on Preston and Campbel in Dallas.

I talked to one of the owners today and he said he plans to have 3 big planted tanks on display.

One thing that the owner told me was that he found that about 90% of the people that own an aquarium have a dog. I don't know if that's true or not but in any case the new store will sell fish, corals, aquatic plants and do dog grooming too.

The store is painted very nice and it has the aspirations to become a small and modern/cool looking place.

They will not have a huge opening with discounts and such but will do an "open house" of sorts. Friends and people interested to see what's going on will be welcome.

--Nikolay


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Preston and Campbell, thats gonna be a dangerous store. Thats in the same area as a RC Hobby Shop and the only place in town that has real NY style Deli foods.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

"Cowboy chicken" is across the road from that new store. When drunk this disheveled chicken has the habit of screaming "Yee! Haa!" while shooting with his 2 guns in all direction his chicken brain urges him to. 

Between the RC planes zipping the air flying low and the drunken chicken shooting for the hell of it the area is indeed a bit dangerous. I will wear a helmet next time I go by the fish store.

I guess I can do little about the rude New York people that frequent the "Deli News" diner joint. If the food was not so good I'd suggest to avoid the area completely.

--Nikolay


----------

